# Hand Port Assisted Laparoscopic Colectomy



## bda23054 (Jun 27, 2012)

Does anyone have any documentation on how to properly bill for the hand assisted laparoscopic procedures?  I am needing specific proof to show that it's coded one way or the other.  If you do, could you please email it to me: 
bsherrer@lakeregional.com 
Thanks.


----------



## Lujanwj (Jun 27, 2012)

If the work is done through the scope, regardless if a hand is assisting it's still a scope procedure.  

CPT Changes 2006 p.124 for code 44202 discusses doing extracorporeal anastomosis and it still counts as laparoscopic.

Here a quote from CMS:  "Current efforts focus on developing minimally invasive approaches to more complex traditional procedures. For example, hand-assisted laparoscopy will allow endoscopic approaches to be applied to procedures that are now performed in a completely open surgical environment."

https://www.cms.gov/Research-Statis...-Reports/Reports/Downloads/Goldman_2004_4.pdf

I know that doesn't directly answer your question but I hope it helps.


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Jun 30, 2012)

I can't find the reference but this question was asked on Karen Zupko's question/answer website and it was stated that it was laparoscopic.  That's how I code it.


----------



## bda23054 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you!  The hospital facility coders have been coding their portion as open and I've been coding as laparoscopic.  I can't find specific documentation stating exactly how it's to be coded.


----------

